# my CO2 System (as requested)



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Cory,
Here is a general walkthrough of my setup. Its very brief, but gives you an idea of what a pressurized CO2 setup looks like. Keep in mind this is a deluxe setup. You can run dual tanks with a much simpler regulator and attached equipment. I just love ridiculous, over the top equipment. You generally can get a decent full setup for around $300 total. My regulator alone cost over $430.

[yt]8X8KCQnqhHU&feature[/yt]

A break down of what every CO2 system has in order from start to finish:

*CO2 canister

*check valve 
-Mine has dual check valves. One attached to the regulator under the bubble counter. Then one after the bubble counter. You usually only need one but I added another after the bubble counter. This keeps water from entering the regulator and destroying the bladder inside of the regulator.

*bubble counter
(optional additional check valve)

*connecting pressure rated tubbing 

*diffuser/reactor 
-I used a reactor but many use a diffuser. A diffuser is a small piece of glass or acrylic that has a small disc attached to it. The disc breaks down the CO2 into tiny bubbles that dissolve more efficiently into the water column. If the CO2 is not dissolved and reaches the surface it escapes the aquarium and is wasted. 


After the initial setup there is still more work to be done. I recommend setting the system up on a weekend or day off from work. This will give you ample time to monitor the system and to make sure that the automated system stays within parameters. 

Its takes some reaserch and dedication to get started but is well worth the effort.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

amazing! 

now for me to do it, i see the main problem if i fallow your footsteps is finding the regulator like you have. i can piece everything else on top together but in order to have the duel i would have issues finding that piece. it looks real nice of a set up and im glad your not in totm this month so i have a fighting chance lol. if i run into snags when i build mine expect a crap load of questions from me  ill have to ask the guys where i used to get my nitro from if they have co2 and im sure they will have it. i was over by my dad works today and i asked the owner also a long time family friend if i could take one of his old welding tanks, he has a ton and he said i could grab one from him to bad my little saturn was loaded or i would already have it here. ah im just running along so ill end this but thanks for the set up. more questions to come soon. 

wait i got one already... you have a fancy bubble counter, what is that made from in the video it looks like a glass tube with stainless caps. is that like what they use for air compressors to keep water out? thats the closest thing to that iv ever seen before.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Its a specialized container made to be attached to the regulator to count bubbles. Those are going to be hard to find in the non aquarium trade. Here check this link out:

http://aquatek-california.com/

These guys are awesome. They make their own products and have amazing customer service. They make a startup CO2 setup cake and cheap.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Ever just overkill something massively to the extent your just stabbing at a dead corpse? That said, I like your style haha


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Also.... Aquatek in is LA county, about an hour and a half from my house... It's so nice to be able to go pick up your equipment same day


----------

